# Had a cool job today Meet a Celeberty



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I did a job at the Spaulding Hotel In Whitefield, NH.

Owned By Taps The RR Ghost Hunters. I meet Jason on the job the Bald one chatted a bit Two tubs they could not clear:whistling2:
2 tubs with drum traps found access to them in maids cleaning closets behind boxes he was impressed.
Fixed their problems
And got the account there. I did not ask to take a picture with him yet I did not want bug him.
Says he has problems all the time old building
So I figure when He's more comfortable with me I'll Hit him up for a picture. I didn't see any ghosts.:no:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Wait.. isn't he a plumber? and he couldn't figure out how to find a drum trap? haha. great for you!


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> Wait.. isn't he a plumber? and he couldn't figure out how to find a drum trap? haha. great for you!


I'm Still :laughing: I did not pick on him. But I guess hunting drum traps is harder than finding ghosts.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm wondering why he didn't call his buddies at RR for help... :whistling2:

Ah yea... He knows the pricing and the upsells...


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I'm wondering why he didn't call his buddies at RR for help... :whistling2:
> 
> Ah yea... He knows the pricing and the upsells...


Funny I did not even think of that. Being a former RR employee myself.
I watch the show so I was happy to do the call. But you my be dead on.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

TOO COOL! Right on!

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I watch the show all the time. Always wondered why it takes two plumbers to put a lavi faucet on though.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

And their never dirty.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> And their never dirty.


 you notice that too huh. never seen them sweat either. and everything goes as smooth as possible. Heck even thier tools look brand new on every shot. You would think that rr would at least buy them a tool bag with thier logo on it instead of a five gallon bucket. ok I am done :laughing: no I'm not what about them safety glasses where did they come from.


----------

